# Trailer music studio tour with Film Composer Johan van der Voet using Hollywood strings



## Soundgram (Dec 20, 2012)

I would really love to meet Hans Zimmer! But no chance, so instead I made this video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERusJ7IWsrQ

The music was created for a movie trailer in my home studio using Logic Pro 9, virtual instruments like East West Hollywood Strings, Omnisphere, VSL, Vintage D piano, Korg MS-10 and live instruments like guitar, Pan flute, Irish flute, Drums, Percussion, Bass guitar , Mandolin and Irish Bouzouki.

Cheers Johan.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool vid Johan, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## wst3 (Dec 28, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice video. Good music.

But I didn't understand why the Hans zimmer comment. 


Also, the thread title is about Hollywood strings yet you use other libraries .


----------



## Soundgram (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all,
Thanks for the comments!

Yes I do use other libraries too.
The title (hollywood strings) came because the youtube video title was longer.
I used hollywood strings as the main sound for the strings with a litle bit of VSL.
The Hollywood strings have a great round robin short string samples and after using VSL for a few years, I really wanted a bit more of the "live" hollywood sound.
For the hits (brass) it's all VSL. I also use omnisphere for the hit were the bass drops.
The bassdrop is a combinaion of the Logic Pro ES2 synth and a portamento bass sound I made on the Korg-MS10.
All other instruments are live. In the backing track I also used a lot of percussion from stromdrum and some orchestral percussion.

The comment about Hans: I really love his music and the way he works. He helps a lot of composers to a career in his studio complex. o/~ If I was younger I would have tried to become an assistant. Check out his "the sound of hollywood" on you tube, very interesting I think. cheers, J


----------

